

DIY: Create Linux User Account by Hand - giis
http://community.webminal.org/posts/rM8DKuijCSjQ5tggo

======
dmckeon
You might want to copy some "dot" files from /etc/skel (or its moral
equivalent for a specific OS) into the new $HOME , such as, for /bin/bash:
.bash_logout , .bash_profile , .bashrc and/or similar for other shells.

~~~
giis
yes,thats a good idea. Just to ensure this method provides similar output like
useradd command. thanks!

